
Gigabyte Releases New 1U 4 GPU Server - rbanffy
https://www.hpcwire.com/off-the-wire/gigabyte-releases-new-1u-4-gpu-server/
======
jacquesm
This is the machine from the top:

[http://static.gigabyte.com/Product/106/6490/2018030116045690...](http://static.gigabyte.com/Product/106/6490/2018030116045690_src.png)

The 4 GPUs go in the front compartment.

These are GPU modules that would fit this motherboard:

[https://www.microway.com/hpc-tech-tips/nvidia-
tesla-p100-nvl...](https://www.microway.com/hpc-tech-tips/nvidia-
tesla-p100-nvlink-16gb-gpu-accelerator-pascal-gp100-sxm2-close/)

~~~
MR4D
The article said NVLink. Wouldn’t that mean this GPU module instead?

[https://www.microway.com/hpc-tech-tips/comparing-nvlink-
vs-p...](https://www.microway.com/hpc-tech-tips/comparing-nvlink-vs-pci-e-
nvidia-tesla-p100-gpus-openpower-servers/)

~~~
jacquesm
Same thing.

------
ktpsns
Note: Having O(Petaflops) compressed in 1U gives us an exascale supercomputer
when putting O(1000) nodes next to each other -- a typical size of a well-
equipped university supercomputer center, not even a national one.

So neglecting the price tags, exascale computers are now within reach.

If this does not make you nevous, read the first sentences of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exascale_computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exascale_computing):

> Exascale computing would be considered as a significant achievement in
> computer engineering, for it is believed to be the order of processing power
> of the human brain at neural level (functional might be lower). It is, for
> instance, the target power of the Human Brain Project.

------
colemannugent
It's interesting to see that some of the advertised features of this server
are strikingly similar to the "enthusiast/prosumer" lines that Gigabyte
already sells.

For a supposedly cutting edge server using the new NVLink tech having only 2x
gigabit Ethernet is kinda odd.

~~~
eumoria
At the bottom of their product page is the "recommended accessory" of a 10GbE
card. I would call it necessary myself.

------
dkobran
How are you going to release a Broadwell based server in 2018? Sourcing
Broadwell processors is already difficult today.

------
mkj
Wonder if you can put geforce cards in it ;)

------
ThirdEye
How many hashes on Equihash?

